

Consumer Reports' Tesla Model S P85D breaks–before testing begins - ericras
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2015/05/consumer-reports-tesla-model-s-p85d-breaks-before-testing-begins/index.htm

======
matthewmcg
The door handle control module failed (apparently a common fault with the
model S). But Tesla sent a technician over the next morning and fixed it in
two hours.

Nice.

